# temporarily disable my computer please



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some good ideas to make my laptop unusable for say 3 days. I've been sick, sitting around on the computer, and doing nothing for months. Due to illness I can't find the energy to make myself do anything including delivering my rent check that was due by the 5th so I need to break my computer. I do need it by the 11th when I start classes for my computer degree again and I can't lose the data on here. It was my husband's computer before we got married and he hasn't taken his stuff off. I need to do something that takes a few days to figure out or fix. Being a computer major there isn't a whole lot I can think of to do that I can't get around quickly. 

My current ideas are damage the os somehow (ideas?) and be forced to install a seperate os to get access to the harddrive in order to move the data before reinstalling windows. It should take me at least a day to find my linux and/or xp cd and while searching I will probably clean the house. Option 2 is take it apart to find out why it's overheating easily and a fan is buzzing. It should take a day to take it apart at which I will get bored and spend a day doing something else and then a day to put it together when I go so insane from no internet that I find the energy to put it together again. I can't do these things when I have another computer available cause I have tendency to just switch computers without ever fixing the previous one. My desktop is still sitting dead in the other room when I could have had it running 4 months ago. My husband gave me his laptop so I haven't bothered.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Akane said:


> I need some good ideas to make my laptop unusable for say 3 days. I've been sick, sitting around on the computer, and doing nothing for months. Due to illness I can't find the energy to make myself do anything including delivering my rent check that was due by the 5th so I need to break my computer. I do need it by the 11th when I start classes for my computer degree again and I can't lose the data on here. It was my husband's computer before we got married and he hasn't taken his stuff off. I need to do something that takes a few days to figure out or fix. Being a computer major there isn't a whole lot I can think of to do that I can't get around quickly.
> 
> My current ideas are damage the os somehow (ideas?) and be forced to install a seperate os to get access to the harddrive in order to move the data before reinstalling windows. It should take me at least a day to find my linux and/or xp cd and while searching I will probably clean the house. Option 2 is take it apart to find out why it's overheating easily and a fan is buzzing. It should take a day to take it apart at which I will get bored and spend a day doing something else and then a day to put it together when I go so insane from no internet that I find the energy to put it together again. I can't do these things when I have another computer available cause I have tendency to just switch computers without ever fixing the previous one. My desktop is still sitting dead in the other room when I could have had it running 4 months ago. My husband gave me his laptop so I haven't bothered.


if it has an internal cmos battery, like in desktop computers, take it out and throw it away... you'll buy another one the next time you go shopping


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

hate to say it but will power is the only way. I don't really consider myself an internet addict even though i use it so much, but i think its like with TV, your so used to it that when its broken or there's no power it feels uncomfortable and quiet, you go crazy after a while.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Can you give it to someone for a few days?


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Or you can give it to someone as a gift, and then just reconsider, and take it back... ... ...


----------



## Stevep27 (Nov 20, 2009)

One way is take out the hard drive and hide it. For the system overheating you probably just need to remove the keyboard to get access to the fan (should only be about 3 screws) careful with the keyboard ribbon cable they are easy to tear and easy to break the connector


----------

